# HP Wireless Multimedia Keyboard problem



## SaitoEXE

Hi, I just recently received a new computer I ordered online from Futureshop.

My problem is that the wireless keyboard that the system came with is not working.
What I mean by not working is that when I press a button nothing happens. Not one button provokes a response. My wireless mouse works fine however my keyboard does not. The model number is 5189URF (K). I pressed the "Connect" button on the back multiple times yet no response occured. I have tried restarting my computer multiple times, plugging in the USB receiver in different usb ports, and even put new batteries in. However all failed to produce a result. Whats even weirder is that when I go to control panel, and go to hard ware and then under the category of "Keyboard", I click the "Check the Keyboard Status" and I see under devices "HID Keyboard Device", supposedly the wireless keyboard. It then says the location is on USB Human Interface Device and the Device Status is "This Device is working Properly".
I click on properties of device and go to drivers and there is no indication of need for driver updates or anything of the sort. Checking the program list, I find that I have a driver called "Enhanced Multimedia Keyboard Solution"
Should I find another driver and uninstall this one? Reinstall it? If so, is there a specific site I should obtain a certain version from?
Currently, I am typing this by connecting a keyboard to a usb port on my computer however my wireless keyboard remains unresponsive.
Another weird quirk is that when I plug in a keyboard into the purple keyboard input, that keyboard also gets no response, however it does turn on (as in the lights and other things do go on).

Please help and thank you for taking the time to read through all this crap.


----------



## Damien1988

Hi hope you solved your problem by now but if you did not then heres a link i found usful when i was having the same problem :up:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...=us&dlc=en&product=3462611&rule=45339&lang=en


----------



## minime0001

well i have the same keyboard , but the thing is i have no mouse with it , jus the reciever, and keyboard , and actually i wanna make sure i have the right reciever because i can connet it , it jus doesn't work any hellp will be appreciated


----------



## minime0001

Cant*****connect


----------



## hooger

i have the same problem...mouse works great keybord nothing.... it just "died"

using osk it sucks...


----------



## minime0001

well, i have the keyboard and the reciever but im wondering if u need the mouse as well in order to make it work(do you need them both in order to work?), because my reciever doesn't do anything at alljus has a light on it and it doesn't blink when u press and hold it so maybe thats the problem?(reciever) i have no idea so if u have any suggestions let me know 
thank you
P.s- I've tried everything possible , tryin to find drivers, any specific methods , turning the pc off and back on, model niumber doesn't even show up on hp.ca, and i've gave up i've been trying for almost a week now, i have three keyboards , but none of tyhem seem to work so any help is appreciated!!!!!


----------

